# Kitchener Blues Fest August 4-7 2011



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Pretty good lineup for this years event

Gregg Allman
John Mayall
Johnny Winter
Jimmie Vaughan
Edgar Winter
Alvin Youngblood Hart

And many more

Check out the site here


----------

